# Catherine Pics



## Blessem (Nov 30, 2005)

Here

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133371608.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133371882.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133371926.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133371996.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133373376.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133376532.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133376635.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133376692.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133376722.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133376827.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133376883.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133376855.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1133372856.jpg


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 30, 2005)

YAY thank you!
wait, omg is that a kabuki brush i see! i need it!


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 30, 2005)

Sweet!!! I was dying to see the brushes! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow that's a big collection, none of it looks very appealing though. I'll have to see it in store je suppose. I guess it saves me more money for other collections though!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 30, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 30, 2005)

Blessem...thank you sooooo much for sharing these pics with us!!!  This collection looks FAB...I can't wait!!!


----------



## caroni99 (Nov 30, 2005)

Very nice.  I'm definitely begging for MAC g/c for xmas.


----------



## tracie (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_YAY thank you!
wait, omg is that a kabuki brush i see! i need it!_

 
Those were my thoughts exactly


----------



## roxybc (Nov 30, 2005)

Damn - and I just checked that site last night!  Oooh, I actually like a few things from that collection.  I wasn't thinking I'd relly like anything, but those brushes oh my!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!  What are the studio lights?? I know they are a concealer, but what makes them different?  And those powders in the fancy compacts - are they blushes?  One looks really pale, almost like a regular pressed powder.  As for the quads, I really like the top one, but most of the colors are not LE so I can just buy them seperatly, and if I really want to put them into my own quad.  Right now Lingerie is still my #1 priority though.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 30, 2005)

oooo how pretty!! i love the compacts dezine!! when does this come out again? im asking for money for xmas!!!


----------



## velvet (Nov 30, 2005)

must have lippies and brushes!!!


----------



## banana (Nov 30, 2005)

Studio lights were touche elcat knockoffs before they got discontinued.  Looks like they are being re-released with different packaging.

I am kind of disappointed by Catherine's picture.  I was hoping for something classier.


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 30, 2005)

I had the feeling the new brush would be a tiny kabuki, guess i was Right.
GOLD??? they're using golden caps and packaging!!! the lipglasses and lipsticks look so tacky... but still the color selection is pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for those pics!


----------



## Kittie (Nov 30, 2005)

Oooh thank you for sharing! I absolutely have to get those brushes.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't really care for the jacket and the blackish nails in the pic. They look a little harsh to me, but she still looks fierce. I hope to look half that fantastic when I am 60+. 
As for the collection, I'm underwhelmed. There are so many products with this one, but nothing looks really unique or special to me. I will have to wait to see it in person, sometimes that makes a huge difference. The packaging for the compacts is a fun change from the usual black.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 30, 2005)

Awwww Turbokittycat.... I love Catherine Deneuve in the promo pic! My mom is 55 years old and she wear stuff like a 30 years old would wear, and she doesn't look like a 'wannabe teenager'. She is very classic, and would never look trashy even in a leather jacket... because she's young in her heart!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 30, 2005)

Having had no expectations on this collection, I'm actually quite impressed.  I love the colors in the first picture with the black leather jacket.  I like everything including the nail polish.  Its a very sexy collection and the colors are low-key.  I don't think she's been as airbrushed as Diana.  In Diana's photos it looked like they retouched pictures of when she was 30.  Catherine hasn't been airbrushed as much and you can tell her age from her eyes.


----------



## ambriel (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG!!!!  I WANT IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am going to be so broke, especially after Lingerie and then this follows it!!!  OUCH!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm absolutely loving this collection.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh, I think I'm in love.


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 30, 2005)

OMFG the kabuki brush....BACK, you jackals, BACK, they're all mine! Hmm wonder if they'll be decent quality....


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 30, 2005)

If only we could know which one is which shade! 

I'll probably get:

- The first lipstick (Pinky beige)
- The third lipstick (Medium shimmery beige)
- The third LipGlass (Pink)
- The fourth LipGlass (Golden beige)
- The first Studio Lights (Light pink)
- The second Studio Lights (Light gold)
- The first Blushcreme (Peachy)
- The second Beauty Powder (Peachy)
- The third Beauty Powder (Light beige)
- A Blot Powder (Not sure which shade though, if we can choose it..)
- The first Quad (Brown and purple)
- The kabuki brush (If it's great... not sure if I want to pay 55$ CDN on a SH brush)

God... that's too much! I hope there is some Lustre e/s (hate them!), orangey shades (Hate it!), Lustre lipsticks (Hate them!)...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 30, 2005)

what are strobe lights?


----------



## aziajs (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_OMFG the kabuki brush....BACK, you jackals, BACK, they're all mine! Hmm wonder if they'll be decent quality...._

 
LOL!!!  I'm getting back!

I was amazed to see the kabuki.  Has MAC ever had a kabuki before?  I liked the colors I might pick up a lipglass or a lipstick.  When does it come out?


----------



## Patricia (Nov 30, 2005)

the kabuki looks cute and so does that light pink lipstick


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanx, I was going to check that site yesterday but I completely forgot. I like the gold caps I think they're pretty. I want that kabuki brush it's so cute. I didn't get anything from the mini sets and Who's that lady, so that saved me a lot of money BUT Lingerie is going to kill me. Agh! 
I know my mom will want some of this collection so maybe we'll have a mother/daughter shopping spree when this comes out. When is that again? January?


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 30, 2005)

kabuki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samtaro (Nov 30, 2005)

No sir, I don't like it.


----------



## leppy (Nov 30, 2005)

I like the products, I think they could have done better with the promo pic. I even prefer the one where shes wearing the second quad to the one they seem to have chosen. Oh well! I'll still probably get a bunch of things lol


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a feeling I'll be getting more from this collection than any others in quite a while.  The l/s, quads, beauty powders, *kabuki*...!  I'd better start saving


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG this collection looks amazing!!! and a kabuki brush?? ahhh tell me its perm!!! catherine looks amazing, i woulda never guessed she was in ehr 60s. As for her in the leather jacket i think its MAC's way of giving such a natural icon an egde, after it is mac.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 1, 2005)

I want the brushes, I love the colors! The packaging looks really cool, can't wait! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_OMFG the kabuki brush....BACK, you jackals, BACK, they're all mine! Hmm wonder if they'll be decent quality...._

 




















  *backs away from the products*  that made me laugh SO hard! i think it looks pretty damn good, but i'll wait to pass judgement until  see it in person. sometimes the pics on the computer don't do it justice. as far as catherine, she is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for pointing that out Juneplum. I'd become so focused on one aspect of this thread that I missed that entirely. I'm now rofl!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Dec 1, 2005)

I like this collection.  I wish that I bought backups of sunny boy with the Diana Ross collection.  But the packaging is soooo cute! i really want to see it in person though


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Crap.
Theres brushes, and powders and glosses and and and....*Faint*

and what are skin lights?


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 1, 2005)

yea..lets all just calm down and be happy that catherine is a mac icon, and we have another great collection to look foward too. I mean seriously all ages shop at mac, and to tell ya the truth some people of all ages are put off by mac beucase of the colors they see...young and older. As for the promo pic, i think its great that she can rock otu those clothes and style, its like a magazine cover or something, very glam but dotn expect the celeb to look like that in reality, they are showing signs of versatilty and such. either way mac rocks and catherine still rocks...


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 1, 2005)

I am sooo excited for the kabuki brush, but my 2nd priority is probably the lipsticks.


----------



## User20 (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes! All I want is the kabuki, a blush, and maybe one or two lippies *phew* But still gotta save from post Xmas shopping and Lingerie


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not head over heels for this collection...just like I wasn't for the Diana collection,  anyway I'll see when it's released, we just got the Lingerie pics, I need some time to process


----------



## lovejam (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, that all looks great! I definitely want those quads, and maybe one of the lacquers.


----------



## glamella (Dec 1, 2005)

hmm, can't decide if I love or just feel meh about it. I have to see it in person to make sure the colors are unique enough to buy.


----------



## MizMac (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm totally jazzed about this collection!!  I've loved her since I was young, esp with Bowie in the Hunger!!!  I'm going to buy everything that I don't get in Gratis!!!!!!!  And prob 2 of the Kabuki brushes.  As far as the whole age thing that's been going on in the thread, my custys at my counter vary from 13 y/o drag queens to one of my fav ladies, who is a 88 year old Scotish lady who LOVES her Ruby Woo and Russian Red lipstick!!  Most of the people I see are older woman, and they come to me since I'm not 21....I really not worried about us loseing any customer base due to this collection.  I mean, remember the visuals for Fibre Riche.  It looked like Tammey Fae Baker on crack!  We are truely an all races/sexes/ages company, if we weren't I'd be done.  Only at M.A.C could a almost 30 year old woman who is blind in one eye due to Multiple Scerosis, be the most certified woman at her counter!!  As for ol Paris Hilton, the day she becomes an Icon is the day I hang up my brush belt and turn in my staff card!!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 2, 2005)

*PLEASE CONTINUE THE DISCUSSION ABOUT AGE IN THIS THREAD:*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=34467

I also ask that this thread stays on topic with thoughts about the collection, what you like/don't like and redirect all posts pertaining to age in the thread created in chatter above. Thanks.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Dec 2, 2005)

This is sooooooo sophisticated!!! 
Love it!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 2, 2005)

i want the brush set...money, damn mac where is all my money?


----------



## HappyHannah (Dec 2, 2005)

MAC is going to have a kabuki brush! Yayy!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I may also want the concealer brush becouse of the pretty colored handle...if i dont get one before then.


----------



## Joke (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm so ignorant: the brush you all seem to want (kabuki) is that the small or the tall one in the pic?
Sorry for my stupid question!


----------



## leppy (Dec 2, 2005)

Kabuki brushes are just coming back into general usage imo so don't feel bad about not knowing what it is Joke!

Its the short fluffy brush thats on the right in the pic. Tempting but so $$$!!!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 2, 2005)

Some of the lip products look really pretty-- I'd love to see swatches!

The quads don't appeal to me, though. And the Blushcremes look like they won't work on me.


----------



## user4 (Dec 2, 2005)

what is catherine???


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_what is catherine???_

 
catherine denueve the french actress.  In a ton of French films and plays.  Did you see Dancer in the Dark with Bjork?  She's in that too.


----------



## user4 (Dec 2, 2005)

nope, but now i feel like a moron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... lol!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 3, 2005)

Not liking the Promo pic of her, doesn't look very 'MAC like' or arty etc but the colours of the products might be worth checking out, nothing's standing out for me but lipsticls/lipglass might be nice, though i decided LE stuff should be avoided so i don't find something i love which i can't then have. 
Are the Studio Lights things LE? If they are then i think that's abit silly as something like that is a general NEED product if it works for someone and different to just giving us some exiciting new e/s or lipstick colours for a limited time to play with. I have dark eye circles which annoy me alot, so i'd be interested in a product like the Studio Lights but also hesitant to if it's LE as it'd extremely annoying if it worked great for me and i could only use it for a little while.

Ok now someones going to tell me it's permenant and this was meant to be obvious... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## lola336 (Dec 4, 2005)

hmm..i like the bronzey belle azure packaging over the golds...but the colors seem nice... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to see these in person!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the quads


----------



## RobynG1 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm definitely going to have to check out the quads...I love the brush handle colors too!


----------



## Glow (Dec 28, 2005)

Im oinly digging the brushes, I wish I could get into more. Hopefully it'll grow on me


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 28, 2005)

It Looks Like A Great Collection And I Am Glad That They Are Using Her She Is Fabulous!


----------



## angelwings (Dec 30, 2005)

What shades are the Select Tint?


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Dec 30, 2005)

Can somene tell me what beauty powder is? I know, stupid question, but i've never heard of it!


----------



## aerials (Dec 30, 2005)

The lipglasses kind of disappoint me... they all seem so 'copper'. 
Maybe I'll just have to see them in person to pass a good judgement.


----------



## karen (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank goodness I'm only attracted initially to a couple lipsticks and lipglasses(and brushes, of course). My credit cards are still smoking from the past 2 months of overspending.


----------



## succexy (Dec 30, 2005)

*Kabuki*

I've heard about kabuki brushes, and seen them (online etc) but I must ask: why are they so popular? Do they "buff" more than a normal brush? Are they used for powder?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll be glad when I can see the lip products in real life. They look really pretty in the pictures, but still..nothing compares to seeing them in real life


----------



## princess (Jan 1, 2006)

I have the same question as succexy... what are kabuki brushes used for?


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 
_I have the same question as succexy... what are kabuki brushes used for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
To me, Kabuki's are great for powder products - They distribute a neat and natural finish, and don't pick up to much product.  They're also fun, with their miniature style.  It sort of reminds me of my 129 brush, you can use the Kabuki for almost any powder products - I'm not sure how they work with liquids (Haven't tried yet).


----------



## princess (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Christina Victoria! Now I know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frankly speaking I'm not tempted by anything looking at the pictures, but when I see it for real it might be another matter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That kabuki brush looks so cute.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 12, 2006)

*Catherine Deneuve*

That Pro Store gets the line tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but I want this information now.​Does anyone have color descriptions for this line?​


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 15, 2006)

I would like one quad but other than that this collection is every "eh" to me, I see this being at my many CCO's in the future. 

So if you dont have a ppid card, hit the CCO's in a few months and I bet this stuff will be there. 

Least is saves me some cash for other collections I guess.


----------



## tricky (Jan 15, 2006)

i saw the stuff today, the thunder eyes quad was really pretty actually and i thought about getting it but i've already bought so much this month/ last month i didnt get it.


----------



## caroni99 (Jan 15, 2006)

Drexalia on MUA posted this pic of her Icon purchase:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/p...picture=426832

I don't know how to insert pics..sorry.

But DAMN the thunder quad is purty!! I like the lippie too I hope it looks good on an NC45.

Anybody seen the collection in person that can give us a complete exhustive breakdown???


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i think i need all four lipglasses, a lipstick and the kabuki


----------



## lianna (Jan 16, 2006)

With regards to caroni99's post, I asked Drexalia what was in the pic and she said it was the Thunder Eyes Quad, Soft Dew Beauty Powder and Sharp Beige l/s.

Now I'm starting to want all the stuff in her pic!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 16, 2006)

I want the Thunder Eyes quad! I would love the Kabuki brush, but I have one from Bare Escentuals and can't see spending that much on another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The handles on the brushes are pretty though


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 16, 2006)

Dammit, the real picture of the Thunder Eyes quad makes it look a lot prettier than I thought based on MAC's usually unreliable pictures.  Must...learn...self...control...


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 18, 2006)

Bumped so people can see these pics to coincide with the release!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *succexy* 
_I've heard about kabuki brushes, and seen them (online etc) but I must ask: why are they so popular? Do they "buff" more than a normal brush? Are they used for powder?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be glad when I can see the lip products in real life. They look really pretty in the pictures, but still..nothing compares to seeing them in real life _

 
Honestly, I found out from someone at MAC I trust today that the kabuki brush they have would not buff as nicely as the Chanel brush which is a lot cheaper (believe it or not) and works wonders.  they make the perfect flawless look on skin.


----------

